# iStat..



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm currently building a rack for royals, I'll be using heatmats and a stat obv course.

Now does anyone know much about these on how they work? Are they any good? Cheers in advance!

Or can anyone advise on any other stats.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/iStat-Pulse-Reptile-Thermostat-Black/dp/B01AQY33WG


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Just type istat into a search on here! It will be quite an eye opener.


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> Just type istat into a search on here! It will be quite an eye opener.



School boy error, right after I posted this I searched found quite some information. Think I'll buy one


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

strongboW said:


> School boy error, right after I posted this I searched found quite some information. Think I'll buy one


It would seem the product is good, if you ever receive it - you may have to search back a few years though.


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

If I ever receive it? 

I've seen the posts from 2012 if that's what you mean.


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been on the Istat Facebook page for years and they have two types currently available they have a list of current suppliers you can buy them from in the UK.

They seem good but I haven't needed a new stat to order one yet. :2thumb:

Phil


----------



## grahamhypher (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, I recently bought a microclimate Evo for a GTP bio setup, which is great and about the same price. It has 2 channels, one similar to the istat, pulse or dimming stat. And a second that can be used for lights, misting system or a second on off heater. Probably overkill for a rack. They do an Evo lite which is a little cheaper but still has the touch screen. I did look at the iStat, but was put off only because their site was unavailable and I've had microclimate stats before. Cheers


----------

